# Multiselect In Getopenfilename Doesn't Work?



## nh2ch2cooh (Jun 29, 2005)

When I set MultiSelect to True, I get the error:
Run-time error '1004':
Method "GetOpenFilename' of object '_Application' failed

using:
Dim filePath As Variant
Sub ClampExtract()
filePath = Application.GetOpenFilename(, , , "Select", False)
End Sub

If I swap False for True, it works, but then I can only select one file. Is this a bug?

Also, I can't seem to figure out how to get the debugger to show a Watch Window for tracking variable values like in Windows. Did they leave this out? 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## ridgejordan (Dec 7, 2005)

I see the same behavior on my system OSX 10.4.3   Excel v11.2

I also cannot get the filefilter to work. 

filePath = Application.GetOpenFilename("TEXT", , , "Select",False)

results in NO FILES selectable. The only way to be able to pick a file is to leave the filterFilter blank.

filePath = Application.GetOpenFilename(, , , "Select",False)

Ridge


----------

